# Looking to replace receiver



## fgelinas (Jul 30, 2008)

My home theater receiver died. I'm looking to replace it. Looks like I can't find what I need. Here are my requirements:

- Preamp outs for each channel
- Real binding post (banana)
- Adjustable subwoofer crossover point
- Black finish to fit in the 19" rack
- Fit the limited budget. The budget is not set yet, but it has to be wife acceptable.

Nice to have:
- Balanced ins/outs
- Preamp ins for each channel

Don't care:
- Power rating: I'll be using my own power amps.

Waiting for your suggestion.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Depending on your budget the Onkyo 706 would be the best choice and meets all your needs above and offers alot for your money.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Don't care:
> - Power rating: I'll be using my own power amps.


Then why a receiver and not a processor?

brucek


----------



## fgelinas (Jul 30, 2008)

brucek said:


> Then why a receiver and not a processor?
> 
> brucek


Good idea! I always had a receiver in the past. Any suggestion?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your budget is below $800 your not going to get into a processor that has all the newest audio formats though, so a receiver may be your only option.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Or wait until the new Emotive Pre-pro comes out.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

The Emotiva UMC-1 should come out soon, but it will not have balanced outputs. For the price, I think this unit will be impossible to beat. They are going to release another unit and I know the specs on that one had balanced outputs.


----------

